
TheFunded.com - review (and rant) anonymously about VCs - Sam_Odio
http://venturebeat.com/2007/05/03/thefunded-the-site-for-vc-hatchet-jobs/
======
ecuzzillo
Seems like the main kinds of people who would go to a VC review site are
people who either a) tried to get funding and didn't, and want to rant about
it, or b) people who don't know anyone, and therefore are not going to get
personal introductions, and therefore are not going to get funding.

I don't know anything about it, I've only read blogs and YC News and Founders
at Work, but that's my impression.

